# Connaître, savoir toute chose



## Corsicum

French-Italian: Connaître, savoir toute choses 
Connaître, savoir toute choses
*Italian ?** : *

_(Corsican :cunnosce a lecca è a mecca... ..)_


----------



## brian

_Conoscere, sapere tutte le cose_

Pouvez-vous me donner une phrase complète?


----------



## Corsicum

Il veut tout savoir dans les moindres détails, tout connaître, même quand cela ne le regarde pas.
Grazie


----------



## Angel.Aura

Je dirais _sapere tutto [quanto]_.


----------



## OLScalfaro

Il veut tout savoir dans les moindres détails, tout connaître, même quand cela ne le regarde pas.

Vuole sapere tutto nei minimi dettagli, conoscere ogni cosa, anche quando non lo riguarda affatto.


----------



## EdenMartin

Corsicum said:


> Il veut tout savoir dans les moindres détails, tout connaître, même quand cela ne le regarde pas.
> Grazie




In italiano c'è almeno un'espressione che corrisponde perfettamente alla còrsa _cunnosce a lecca è a mecca_: "sapere la rava e la fava". La frase di esempio del post n. 3 potrebbe percò essere tradotta così: "Vuole sapere (o "pretende di sapere") la rava e la fava".


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao EdenMartin,
Peccato che Corsicum non si sia più fatto vivo da più di un anno! 
Ho ritrovato quest'espressione QUI. Non la conoscevo, ma non sono italiano. Sai se è ancora in uso?


----------



## EdenMartin

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao EdenMartin,
> Peccato che Corsicum non si sia più fatto vivo da più di un anno!
> Ho ritrovato quest'espressione QUI. Non la conoscevo, ma non sono italiano. Sai se è ancora in uso?



Peccato, non avevo notato la vetustà del thread. L'espressione è ancora in uso soprattutto al nord, dove ha presumibilmente avuto origine.

A supporto, e a titolo di curiosità, trascrivo due strofette da I soliti accordi, la canzone _I soliti accordi_ (1994) di Enzo Jannacci (r.i.p.) e Paolo Rossi. Magnifica, straziante e quanto mai attuale per noi italiani.  Il testo completo si trova facilmente in rete. Segnalo anche, e consiglio vivamente, anche la performance Jannacci-Rossi su youtube.

In mezzo alla strada (Cosa c'e`?) 
son tre coi forconi (ah, vabbe`) 
ma i piccoli ladri li impiccano sempre 
i grandi ladroni. 
Il primo strillava (tutti in girotondo, Forza Italia!) 
il secondo fa i conti (mi scappa un plotone...) 
il tre licenziava, ma dopo *spiegava *
*la rava e la fava.*


----------

